# ruby my naughty dog



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

my dog ruby is being naughty again shes jumping the side fence to get the foal out the front paddock

what do i do with this dog


----------



## Wings (Nov 6, 2011)

And train her.

Call her back to you before she escalates to that point. Have you established a 'leave it command'? because this might be a good time to do so.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

i have tryed everthing nothing works



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Wings (Nov 7, 2011)

Why not take your problem to http://www.dolforums.com.au/

It's an Australian pedigree dog forum but they have helped a lot of people with training issues.


----------



## cassie (Nov 7, 2011)

does she get off the chain Jenny? try electric fence... its a bit nasty for the first little bit... but she should learn... how old is she?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 7, 2011)

it would be hard to set electic fence weres shes jumping

ruby would be turning 4 this year


----------



## MeganH (Nov 7, 2011)

Is she an inside dog or outside dog? You may want to set up a run for her to go "out" in and not give her the chance to pester the horses. Sounds like she doesn't need the free rein of the area if she's going to be so naughty. Really hope you find something that helps!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm always lurking on this thread trying to get a baby fix, since I havn't had any of my own for two years now, and I so miss the pitter patter of tiny hooves. I'm going to get on my soap box here! Kennel your dog, I never allowed my dogs any where near a new foal, one little nip or scare can effect the foal for life. dogs and horses have a different body language, and don't understand each other. Please put Ruby in a yard or kennel or if need be on a chain when outside. she shouldn't be any where near the babies. Enough said on that.

While I'm on my soap box, about Saffire, since she could have a red bag, please don't leave her for even five minutes. Get someone else to shop. If you must sleep for a few hours then get some one to watch her even if you need to pay them. Just trying to help as I've been in this boat and sometimes it sinks when not watched carefully. I don't want to post horror stories just be helpful.


----------



## cassie (Nov 7, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I'm always lurking on this thread trying to get a baby fix, since I havn't had any of my own for two years now, and I so miss the pitter patter of tiny hooves. I'm going to get on my soap box here! Kennel your dog, I never allowed my dogs any where near a new foal, one little nip or scare can effect the foal for life. dogs and horses have a different body language, and don't understand each other. Please put Ruby in a yard or kennel or if need be on a chain when outside. she shouldn't be any where near the babies. Enough said on that.
> 
> While I'm on my soap box, about Saffire, since she could have a red bag, please don't leave her for even five minutes. Get someone else to shop. If you must sleep for a few hours then get some one to watch her even if you need to pay them. Just trying to help as I've been in this boat and sometimes it sinks when not watched carefully. I don't want to post horror stories just be helpful.


I agree, neither of my two dogs have been allowed anywhere near Finn or Suzie!!

jenny, I know you might not like the idea of locking Ruby up! but if she is being naughty then she needs it!

also you should be able to put electric tape up high on the fence too... my retreiver used to do it when he was younger... we put the tape up at the height where he was jumping, it only took one zap and he didn't do it again! I know it may sound cruel but its for the best! my dogs have been around calves all their lives so I think they would be fine with Finn but I DONT want to risk it!

sorry if you think I'm a bit harsh going on about this... if she is breaking the chain get a bigger chain... if she is jumping the fence, electrify it, as Riverrose said its not worth them even playing and a little nip and your gorgeous little Beau/ or Warrior? could be scared for life of dogs!



not worth it in my opinion...


----------



## Wings (Nov 7, 2011)

I actually rehomed a dog a year ago and one of the main reasons was the way she reacted to my horses. Totaly locked on to them and wanted to chase



I couldnt put her or the horses through that, especially with young foals around!


----------



## cassie (Nov 7, 2011)

Wings said:


> I actually rehomed a dog a year ago and one of the main reasons was the way she reacted to my horses. Totaly locked on to them and wanted to chase
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt put her or the horses through that, especially with young foals around!


how sad Bree, but I'm sure she went to a lovely new home where she got to do exactly what she wanted to!

it's so hard to get everything perfect for all animals isn't it... but we love them all!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 7, 2011)

as much as i love ruby iam thinking about getting her a new home


----------



## cassie (Nov 8, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> as much as i love ruby iam thinking about getting her a new home


do you need to go to that extreme yet Jenny? I would try everything possible first! it probably will just take her a while to figure out that baby ponies are not her toys to play with!



I'm sure with some training, and tying up she will learn to stay clear of the babies!

I would never be able to rehome any of my dogs...

a list of things to try if you can...

. Chain on a pole, with shelter and water accessible...

. electric fence at places where she is jumping...

. making fences higher so she can't jump... I seem to remember your fences being only fairly short... I think this one is managable...

. have a double fence? so even if she manages to jump one she can't jump the second...

. giving her, her own yard... even if the fence is 6 foot high...

. some doggy training



they can never have enough in my opinion hehe

. electric device attached to her collar that as soon as she reaches a certain point she gets a small electric shock... I know plenty of my friends that have this... and it works brilliantly! (its not to strong that they get hurt or anything but they get that nice little shock and soon learn... it comes with wire that you place along the ground and when she gets I think its within 2 feet of it it gives her a tiny zap and the closer she gets the stronger the zaps...

just some ideas... because I know I would do anything to keep my puppies!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

ruby has all ways been a problam she jumps 2 fences to get to people just walking down the street

and these fences are not really that small she can jump pretty high....and she nevers comes back when

asked to



i have try the electric dog collars nothing works...





and i no its sounds mean but if she kills one of my foals i will have her PTS


----------



## Wings (Nov 8, 2011)

cassie said:


> how sad Bree, but I'm sure she went to a lovely new home where she got to do exactly what she wanted to!
> 
> it's so hard to get everything perfect for all animals isn't it... but we love them all!



She did, it was really hard but she was a farm bred pure kelpie who really wanted to chase. She found a place on a VERY large cattle property where she can work all day and lounge inside at night. Perfect match.

I think there is more you can do for Ruby. In my case my dog was quite young, I hadn't had her long and the breaking point was I got injured and couldn't work her myself. Things have to be dire and every option exhausted before I shift on an animal. My dog also had a lot of options because of her breed and age, a lot of people had a job and a place for her.

No offence to Ruby but she sounds like a dog with issues and there are plenty of dogs like her in the pounds.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a dog with aggression issues so she lives in a cage, I was too afraid to have her around the kids and horses. We have put up a large, high fence and she gets put in there in the morning with her buddy and then at night she gets to sleep in the garage as it is warm. I will take a photo of the fence when and if it ever stops raining


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

i no what you mean about the rain it has been ticking down with rain on and off here all day...

cassie you will be copping more rain soon


----------



## cassie (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol how right you are my dear friend!!! Came over a big storm!! Luckily we didn't cop the worst of it! No raining quite heavily but peacefully



lol time for bed lol



luckily I thought I would smarties rain rug on just in case lol otherwise he would be very wet right now lol

Have you tried Chaining up ruby yet??


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

yes i have cained her up but as soon as you let her off she,s over the fence so she,s been in the house all day but she will have to go to the toilet soon....and soon as you let her out the door she,s off again






and she can get in with the foal easy


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

Put her on a lunge rope to go for a pee and hang on tight so she doesn't pull you over


----------



## Wings (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't help but feel for the dog






How much excercise and training does she get on a daily basis?

Often lack of stimulation can increase bad behaviour.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

she has heaps of excercise and her mate to play with


----------



## Wings (Nov 8, 2011)

And I don't want to sound harsh either but Ruby's the one who has had a lot of changes dropped on her. I really don't like the idea of rehoming a dog because it no longer fits with the current lifestyle. Not without trying every possible option first which includes training, assessment and containment.

As to rehoming where would she go? She's a big dog with issues, there's not enough homes for dogs like that out in the world. If she simply has to go then it would be a kindness to have her put to sleep so she at least goes out of this life safe and with the people she has loved and trusted.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes a very tough situation! I agree with you both. Big dogs need training and exercise, which isn't always easy with work, kids and horses. I would try going to a dog class and teach her to come and leave if you want to keep her.

I had the opposite problem as Eagle attacks my dog, now there is a big area for the dog to run where Eagle can't get her. Living with a problem animal can get tiring.


----------



## MeganH (Nov 8, 2011)

What type of dog is she? These issues are common with some breeds.

I would suggest walking her on a leash and getting a kennel that is also closed in on top to let her have outside time. She has to learn and the others around her need to be protected. Some good training will do her very nicely. That could be hard to find a training program sometimes- around here there is an AMAZING organization who offers training for dogs just like this for free. They promote positive messages and training about pit bulls in particular but help other breeds and mixes with these issues.

But I would never let her run free outside. She should always be on a leash or in a closed area just for her. You can start training her with small commands and "leave it" and such while she is on the leash. I would never give her the opportunity to dash away. Have her leashed before the door is open and the same with the kennel.

There are loose dogs in our area often who were chained and get loose so I would feel more comfortable with the totally closed in run/kennel.

You can give her extra attention in other areas too- play with her more, take her out for a drive if she likes cars rides.. etc..

Good luck with her!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 8, 2011)

We have a dog here that was very bad about digging under the fences, also would jump, half climb the fences that were four feet high, We solved the problem like this. It's not expensive and takes only about one to two hours. We went to the farm supply and bought another electric charger, then we installed insulaters on the posts one down low where he would hit it if he started digging, the other about chest high, so if he went to climb or jump he would hit it. this was ten years ago. This dog is now 14 and hasn't gotten out of the yard again since the elctric was installed. If the electric goes out, he doesn't know he now respects the fence and stays in. Of course now is so old he can't hear and can only half see, but this stopped him from getting out and killing our chickens. Before we installed this system he was getting out every other day, driving me crazy, I also thought about rehoming him, and tried, but nobody wanted him and I couldn't live with myself he ended up in the pound. It wasn't his fault he was this way, it was his owners lack of training. Sadly his owner was me.


----------



## Wings (Nov 8, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm sorry. I am a bit sensitive on this issue, since I had an important stallion and a mare he was breeding torn apart by pit bulls/pit-bull-blends dogs several years ago. We were able to shoot one of the dog pack -- as it was so "full" with horse meat that it couldn't jump over the fence to run away. We even tried to take the dog owner to court -- having the dog sent for autopsy to show the stomach contents -- but here where I live even the judges have these pit bulls for hog hunting and 'somehow' the dog body got lost, the officer who came wouldn't testify as to what the dog looked like, etc., etc. I'm really sensitive about dogs that are allowed to run loose -- especially where I live -- as many are trained to kill and maime, and there are many horse ranches around. This pack of dogs -- well known by most in the neighborhood -- killed 4 horses in the week after they killed my two, and three of my friends horses where mine were being boarded.
> 
> So, I apologize if I was a bit strong. I wish Ruby the best, and pray she never hurts the horses -- because it's just a truism of nature -- not her fault.



I really do understand were you are coming from Diane. And that is such a horrible thing to have to go through, I can't imagine how you felt.

I have very strong feelings about proper dog managment. It annoys me when the neighbours rock up looking for their dog because it is always loose. Luckily the two dogs guilty of this are a dumb and friendly lab and a fairly sensible border collie who won't touch my horses but it still annoys me. In your situation everyone of those dogs should have been found and shot. And then maybe the owners as well for putting everyone, including their dogs, through that





My future dog breeds are all sight hounds. You can imagine I will be firmly on the ball to establish right from puppyhood that there is no chasing of certain animals, I'll have to be otherwise I will have a potential killer on my hands.

I also have very strong feelings about moving dogs on.

When I rehomed my dog I had numerous things at play, the main issues were the chase drive being directed at my horses and my own injured knee. Given that she was the new animal here and what her future prospects were it was actually quite easy to find her a new and very good home.

But Ruby may not be so lucky. She's a big dog, with issues, where will she go? Does she deserve to be shuffled off because she no longer suits her owners, because they changed part of her enviroment? Unless someone is known to have an interest in Ruby then her chances for a good home are the same as all the other dogs like her in shelters and pounds.

There are still things that can be tried for Ruby, at this point giving her up would be the easy way out.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

i dont want to give her up


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

i will make the fence taller but i need help does anyone wont to come over and give me a hand




:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Wings (Nov 8, 2011)

You can also add on top of the fence (once made taller) a panel that slopes inwards, it means if she jumps up too high she won't be able to grab onto the fence and pull herself over.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

please dont judge me... but i have given ruby to a friend that has allways wonted her and she has one of rubys puppys wich is now 1 1/2 years old and i no she will love her and look after her well...

i have been crying no stop so this desistion was very hard..but my foals are way more important

and i can see ruby when ever i like

.and it s not a good life for ruby being chained up all the time.and would cost a fortune do make all the fencing 6 foot tall which she would of probly have dug under the fence ...i think i have done the right

thing


----------



## cassie (Nov 8, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> please dont judge me... but i have given ruby to a friend that has allways wonted her and she has one of rubys puppys wich is now 1 1/2 years old and i no she will love her and look after her well...
> 
> i have been crying no stop so this desistion was very hard..but my foals are way more important
> 
> ...


oh ok WOW lol we didn't even know there was anyone else that wanted her Jenny LOL naughty you should have told us! what a great solution!! I know it must be so hard but Ruby is now getting to live the life she wants... and with one of her babies as well





and you can go and visit her whenever you like



perfect...

I'm sure you must be sad but at least you know that she is in a better home (for her) and you can always go see her and your babies are safe





and you never know you may be able to get another dog in the future that you can train and will be great around the horses and foals


----------



## Eagle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jenny none of your friends on here will judge you silly



You do whatever is best for you. We all have ideas but you are living out this situation so the choice is yours. I have given dogs away before as they were just too much and I am a serious dog lover ( I have 4 right now), sometimes it just doesn't work.

Hugs


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 9, 2011)

thank you everyone for being surportive of what ive done..ruby has settled in to her new

home like she has allways lived there..sounds like she is very happy


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW!! It sounds like the perfect solution to me, and, as you have said, a better life for Ruby.








There are times when we all have to shut dogs in or chain them up, but when the dog doesn't understand why you are doing it, it makes it very hard on the dog. So although you obviously feel sad right now, you have done the right thing for Ruby!





((((HUGS))))


----------



## MeganH (Nov 9, 2011)

So glad Ruby is enjoying her new home! Sounds like a great solution! And as the others have said- don't worry because your friends would never judge you! (((HUGS)))


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad your all sorted out and Ruby is happy in her new home 



 sometimes relationships just dont work out including with our pets 



 Im sure its for the best 





I think you should be proud of yourself for giving her a chance to be happy again..it was an easy option to chain or lock her up but you both would have been very unhappy..WELL DONE for being so brave


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks everyone ruby is doin great ...but its so different around here with out her the girl that took her has sent

me lots of photos ..and ruby is very happy...mack my 9 month old rotweiller is ok he follows me

around every were might get him a female rotweiller girl friend for him later


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 10, 2011)

in those photos he is about 5months old he is 9months old now hes is a big boy now


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 10, 2011)

mack is my second rottie ive owned and there just the best dogs


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hes just so cutie 




 kiss that fruit pastel nose for me


----------



## Eagle (Nov 11, 2011)

I love rotties too, such smart dogs.

He sure is handsome


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh what a gorgeously handsome lad!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)

mack has finely settled down ,,,he was running around crying looking for ruby but now i think he over her ...now he just follows me every were


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 26, 2011)

well since ruby has gone mack is starting to cock his leg in the house he has never done this

before anyone got any ideas why he has started this



:NoNoNo


----------



## islandminis (Nov 26, 2011)

If ruby was the dominant dog he might be "claiming" her scent areas. Try spraying where the offending incidents happened with a dog deodorizing spray - usually a pet store will have something - I also found some good stuff at a janitorial supply place.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 26, 2011)

islandminis said:


> If ruby was the dominant dog he might be "claiming" her scent areas. Try spraying where the offending incidents happened with a dog deodorizing spray - usually a pet store will have something - I also found some good stuff at a janitorial supply place.






i own my own dog wash business so i have bucket loads of dog deodorizer

good idea


----------

